# White lotion like CM - Anyone else?



## daopdesign

I'm around 5/6 DPO (got a smiley face last Friday) experienced a hightened sensitivity with my breasts since the Saturdayand today when checking my cervix (becoming quite a habit this!) I noticed very thick white lotion like CM. I'd say what was on my finger (sorry TMI!) was the most I had ever collected. 

It looks just like a thick white lotion and is mildly stretchy. Any one else getting this and could it be caused by progestrone due to conception?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hiya hunnie, im 1DPO going by my chart... and today i had absolutely loads of white lotion type CM.... I went to the toilet and it was basically running out!!! (so sorry for TMI) i didnt need to check my Cervix to find/see it.

But it is normal to have creamy CM after ovulation, because Creamy CM means not Fertile. x


----------



## daopdesign

I'm reading conflicting stuff then because some sites say this time of CM is indeed fertile! Alot of woman report this cm before their BFP so let's hope it's good news for us!


----------



## beccad

I've had some CM the last couple of days (I'm about 5DPO) but I can't remember for the life of me what is normal for me at this point in my cycle.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

daopdesign said:


> I'm reading conflicting stuff then because some sites say this time of CM is indeed fertile! Alot of woman report this cm before their BFP so let's hope it's good news for us!

Yeh i had absolutely loads of it, before i found out i was pregnant... I even got some Thrush suppositry because i thought it was that, although it wasn't sore or itchy e.t.c

So fingers crossed.... Today ive got absolutely loads again!!! its like a AF but without the blood lol

I hope its a good sign lol :shrug:


----------



## Mari30me

daopdesign said:


> I'm around 5/6 DPO (got a smiley face last Friday) experienced a hightened sensitivity with my breasts since the Saturdayand today when checking my cervix (becoming quite a habit this!) I noticed very thick white lotion like CM. I'd say what was on my finger (sorry TMI!) was the most I had ever collected.
> 
> It looks just like a thick white lotion and is mildly stretchy. Any one else getting this and could it be caused by progestrone due to conception?

Loads of CM is a very good sign. I had tons of it before I found out I was pregnant last time. Good luck!!


----------



## cdj1

Mari30me said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> I'm around 5/6 DPO (got a smiley face last Friday) experienced a hightened sensitivity with my breasts since the Saturdayand today when checking my cervix (becoming quite a habit this!) I noticed very thick white lotion like CM. I'd say what was on my finger (sorry TMI!) was the most I had ever collected.
> 
> It looks just like a thick white lotion and is mildly stretchy. Any one else getting this and could it be caused by progestrone due to conception?
> 
> Loads of CM is a very good sign. I had tons of it before I found out I was pregnant last time. Good luck!!Click to expand...

Me too, lots of CM which only got worse as my pregnancy progressed x :dust:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Mari30me said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> I'm around 5/6 DPO (got a smiley face last Friday) experienced a hightened sensitivity with my breasts since the Saturdayand today when checking my cervix (becoming quite a habit this!) I noticed very thick white lotion like CM. I'd say what was on my finger (sorry TMI!) was the most I had ever collected.
> 
> It looks just like a thick white lotion and is mildly stretchy. Any one else getting this and could it be caused by progestrone due to conception?
> 
> Loads of CM is a very good sign. I had tons of it before I found out I was pregnant last time. Good luck!!Click to expand...

ooooo Sounds promising, i thought i may of had thrush, but its nice and white and smells sweet (usually thrush smells horrid) ooooooooooo feel excited lol x


----------



## lu-is

I had some creamy white CM yesterday when I was wiping. I don't recall having this type of discharge last cycle, I'm hoping it's a good sign. :) I think I'm about 6dpo today.
I had some cramping down on my right side last night, but I've had that before with a BFN so I'm trying not to read into it too much.


----------



## TexasRider

Ive had that for the past 3 or 4 days.. Im not entirely sure that O'd this month but I went ahead and moved over to 2WW cause even if I didnt O I am still waiting on my AF which should be here in 2 weeks!


----------



## beanbubs

I get loads of creamy CM every cycle, usually after ovulation up until the witch, sometimes right before the witch its EWCM, or just really wet. also, remember that sometimes your arousal fluids look like creamy cm too, though about a week past ovulation I get gobs of creamy cm. if its strectchy and it breaks easily its considered creamy. the only time its fertile cm is if its clear and stretchy or just really wet :) hope that helps!


----------



## daopdesign

OMG ladies stop getting me all soo excited! I'm pleased alot of you had this before your BFB, fingers crossed for me and the other ladies experiencing this a week during and after ovulation.

I have irregular cycles so I can't say for sure if I've had this but I'm pretty certain not in the quantity and lotion like!


----------



## xmaddeyesx

Bump.

I am 6dpo and yesterday and today I have had so much milky white cm. It's quite thick but not elasticy at all.. but there is so much its ridiculous. I've never had this texture before! 

Inputs?


----------



## ejmommy

:confused:I ovulated on day 07/10/13...and on days 07/11 and 07/12 after using the restroom while wiping I experienced thick white lotion like mucous....has anyone else ever experienced this?....please reply..#confused


----------

